# Remington 7400 Discussion



## FrankwT

OK, my new longer range shooter will be this gun as I am selling my bolt .308. I have read due to people not cleaning these (difficult at best to break down) that the 30-06 at least is a jamomatic. I know this is not a combat/range shooter gun but a hunting rifle so will treat it as such. Am mounting a new Redfield scope on it and will fill you in after a range day. Any owners tips here? Thanks


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Mostly what you already know about keeping it clean. My uncle picked one up on the cheap at a pawn shop last year. It was so dirty when he brought it to me that the bolt would not close completely, I couldn't believe someone would let a rifle get that dirty. After cleaning about a half pound of grit out of it, it shoots great.


----------



## FrankwT

Wolf, Some people never clean their guns, I can't do that.

What ammo is he using, I have 5 boxes of Rem .308 Win 180 gr core lokt PTD SP's so that is what I am going to sight it in with.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

If I remember correctly he is using Rem 165 gr. core lokt soft points. It shot pretty well at the range. He has an old weaver scope on it right now, so it could be improved.


----------



## FrankwT

After I get to the range i will give a report on the Redfield scope and the ammo used, Thanks!


----------



## welldoya

I had a 7400 back in the mid 80s. I think I kept it 2 years. I hated that gun. It jammed and I couldn't hit the side of a barn with it. I sold it and bought a BAR.


----------



## no woryz

Ive got a model 4 that I got for high school grad back in '87 and my grandfathers 742 that's even older... both in 30-06 and they are both great shooters and have killed many deer with them... Just keep em clean like you already know.... good luck...


----------



## 230 Cobia

I have owned a remington 7400 30.06 for 30 years make sure the bolt track to the reciever is clean and you will have no problem


----------



## FrankwT

Thank you, I have a good supply of qtips and pipe cleaners!


----------



## Jason

Frank, that's the auto reputation fer ya......Clean them and I think you'll have no worries!!! It only takes 1 shot anyways, huh???


----------



## FrankwT

Yeah Jason, that is the plan anyway, just hope it cycles on that 2nd and 3rd shot for a charging hog or I will be reaching for my sidearm and changing drawers after!


----------



## kaferhaus

They're actually very easy to take apart... very easy.

I think there's even a you-tube video on how to do it.

I had one for 20yrs and took it completely apart at least once a year to clean it properly. There's all kinds of places that a q-tip won't come close to reaching.

Mine shot 1.5" groups at 100yds which was fine for a deer getter. I've seen them shoot way worse and very little better than that.

I made a lot of money back in the day "fixing" them.... which usually meant stripping them and cleaning them properly.

The new 750 model is a pretty good improvement over the 7400, but still a bitch to clean


----------



## xtopdawg386x

You got to love the good old remjams . my buddy had one I watched him sling that rifle out of the truck more times then i care to remember. I will stick to my 300 weatherby mag and my browning 30-06 never had problems out of ether one


----------



## FrankwT

Well if you keep them clean and get 10 or more shots off, that should last all season!

Here she is completed My Rem 7400/308, added a Redfield Revolution 3-9x40mm with the Accu-Range Reticle, now to get her to the range and get you a report.


----------



## xtopdawg386x

FrankwT said:


> Well if you keep them clean and get 10 or more shots off, that should last all season!
> 
> Here she is completed My Rem 7400/308, added a Redfield Revolution 3-9x40mm with the Accu-Range Reticle, now to get her to the range and get you a report.


Yea i think the biggest problem with them is people dont properly clean them i know my buddy might clean his once a year . How ever i clean mine after each time i get back from shooting it . Its a nice looking rifle tho . How do you like those red field scopes ? I just got me a ell cheap o from walmart the other day its a center point spent $80 on it i think i zeroed it on my brothers .270 since he deployed and can't use it kinda had to keep her from getting lonely . haha I actually really like this scope but i have been looking at the red fields for my marlin 336 w 30-30 and wanted to know what you thought about the red fields .


----------



## ccather

Hope you have great success with the 7400! I look forward to the range report.


----------



## FrankwT

I like the reticle, quick acquisition and $169 delivered, Lifetime warranty made but the same factory people who make Leopold ...I like it. I clean my guns after shooting 1 round or a range day, so hopefully it will be a trust worth gun.


----------



## HisName

Nice looking Rifle Frank.
I had a Mod. 742 BDL back in the mid 70's 3006 and it served me well.


----------



## FrankwT

Thanks, I am hoping it shoots as well as it looks and I can keep it clean enough to be reliable and not jam on me! Sometimes these models get a bad rap because of the user and their habits and not the gun itself, so here is hoping that is the case!


----------



## SAWMAN

*Holy s*** !!!!!*

What would happen if you actually had to take the bolt out ??? It's harder than a Mini. Oh well...... ---SAWMAN:whistling:


----------



## FrankwT

That is what gunsmiths and friends are for, help each other with those sorts of things!


----------



## FrankwT

Took the gun out and sighted in the new Redfield scope, very sweet shooter, 20-30 shots no jams no problems and 1/2" grouping, I am ready now!


----------



## K-Bill

FrankwT said:


> Took the gun out and sighted in the new Redfield scope, very sweet shooter, 20-30 shots no jams no problems and 1/2" grouping, I am ready now!


how far you shooting, frank? 1/2" is outstanding sir!


----------



## FrankwT

I sight these rounds and gun in at 50yds, because of the ballistics and the bullet still rising at 50 it is dead on at 50 and 100. If I need more The reticle is set up for 100yd increments. I like the Redfield Revolution 3-9x40mm with the Accu-Range Reticle as it has a circle around the + and gives you a fast acquisition. Shooting Rem 180 grain soft point core locts. What a sweet shooter, a harder recoil than my Savage bolt but very manageable. This will make a great Shooting house/ladder stand gun, and it is very nice looking too. The gun operated smooth as glass.


----------



## kaferhaus

Half inch groups at 50 is awful good for a Rem auto.....


----------



## FrankwT

That is what I thought, so am very pleased with the gun, now when is deer season? I may have to try it out on a hog soon.


----------

